# Titan Fest II - 09/27, Maryland



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

*TITAN FEST II*​
*This year this will be held at Red Eye Dock Bar in Kent Narrows, MD*

*This will be held on 09/27 from 6-11 at Red Eye*
*Rain date Sunday 09/28 12-5 **www.redeyedockbar.com*

*To date we have 27 cigar representatives in attendance, including Rocky Patel, Oliva, 601, Gurkha, Camacho, Miura, etc.*

*This will be a huge event! Admission is $100., and for this you get 1-3 cigars from each rep., Tommy Bahama will be raffling off shirts and various apparel, dock your boat at Red Eye and Mears Point Marina, and this is growing daily - keep posted - more information daily*

*Call TITAN for tickets (410) 721-2944*

*Event will take place Sat. night as planned - RED Eye Doc Bar has plenty of covered areas*


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

how did this go? A buddy of mine from here in Richmond was helping out at the event


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Some of the guys from work went and said they won't be going again...


----------

